# Type Attraction / Repulsion questionnaire



## smoke (Jan 20, 2010)

What is your Myers Briggs type?

Which are the Myers Briggs types you are most attracted to ? (pick max. 3, in preference order)
Which are the Myers Briggs types you are least attracted to? (pick max.3, in preference order)

_and optional..._

What is your Enneagram type?

Which are the Enneagram types you are most attracted to ? (pick max. 3, in preference order)
Which are the Enneagram types you are least attracted to? (pick max.3, in preference order)


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I don't really have preferences, but I suppose the following come close - 

*What is your Myers Briggs type?** INTP*

*Which are the Myers Briggs types you are most attracted to ?* *INTP, INTJ, ENFJ*
*Which are the Myers Briggs types you are least attracted to?* *ISFJ, ESTJ, ISTJ*


----------



## Tash (Aug 30, 2010)

*What is your Myers Briggs type?* INTP

*Based on what I've read:
Which are the Myers Briggs types you are most attracted to?* INTP, INTJ, ENTP
*Which are the Myers Briggs types you are least attracted to?* ESFJ, ESFP, ISFJ

*Based on people in my life:
Which are the Myers Briggs types you are most attracted to?* INFP, ISTJ, INTJ
*Which are the Myers Briggs types you are least attracted to?* ESFJ, ISFJ, ESTP


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

*What is your Myers Briggs type?* INTJ

*Which are the Myers Briggs types you are most attracted to ? * ENTP, ENFP, ESFP
*Which are the Myers Briggs types you are least attracted to? * ISFJ, ESFJ, ESTJ


----------



## ThisIsWhereIrunAway (Oct 25, 2010)

*What is your Myers Briggs type?*INFP

*Which are the Myers Briggs types you are most attracted to ? (pick max. 3, in preference order)* ENFJ,INTP,INTJ

*Which are the Myers Briggs types you are least attracted to? (pick max.3, in preference order)* ISFP, ESTP, ISTJ


----------



## Missie (Oct 11, 2010)

What is your Myers Briggs type? *INTP*

Which are the Myers Briggs types you are most attracted to ? *INFJ, ENFJ, ENTJ*
Which are the Myers Briggs types you are least attracted to? *ESTJ, ESFJ, ESTP*


----------



## allisreal (Mar 23, 2010)

What is your Myers Briggs type? INFP

Based on what I've read:
Which are the Myers Briggs types you are most attracted to? ENFP, ENTP, ENTJ
Which are the Myers Briggs types you are least attracted to? ISTJ, ESFJ, ESTJ


----------



## Oleas (Jul 22, 2010)

*What is your Myers Briggs type?* ENFJ

*Which are the Myers Briggs types you are most attracted to?* INFP, ENTP, INTP
*Which are the Myers Briggs types you are least attracted to?* ESFJ, ESTJ, ISFJ


----------



## Darner (Apr 20, 2010)

Whoa, you N's really don't like S's 

*Me:* ISTP
*Most:* ESTP, ESFJ, ISTJ
*Least:* ISFP, ESFP, INTJ


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm an istp/6w7/lsi, and most attracted to types who have Ni and Se, and enneagram types 2, 4, 6


----------



## parallel (Aug 18, 2009)

*What is your Myers Briggs type?* INFJ

*Which are the Myers Briggs types you are most attracted to?* INTP, ENFP, INFP.
*Which are the Myers Briggs types you are least attracted to?* ESTJ, ESFJ, ISFP.


----------



## susurration (Oct 22, 2009)

Can I just say, this is purely based on theory. I do not like whole types, they are all equally sucky, in reality I have liked individuals of all types. and that's the clincher, it's a very individual thing; screw the rest of their type.

I'm in type confusion right now, I'm most likely infp, but I could be an intp who uses a hell of a lot of Fe. Or infj (but I strongly doubt that). 

Which are the Myers Briggs types you are most attracted to ? (pick max. 3, in preference order) intp, xntj, xstp.
Which are the Myers Briggs types you are least attracted to? (pick max.3, in preference order) estj, infj, isfp.

and optional...

What is your Enneagram type? 6

Which are the Enneagram types you are most attracted to ? (pick max. 3, in preference order) 1, 3, 4.
Which are the Enneagram types you are least attracted to? (pick max.3, in preference order) uhh 2, 9, 7? (that was hard, I tend to not prefer or dislike any of the enneagram profiles).


----------



## SyndiCat (Oct 2, 2010)

Enneagram most: 9 > 7 > 4 (This is a lie by the way... but it's my ideal attraction. Usually I lean towards 7 > 3 > 8 even though I don't want to)
Enneagram least: 1 > 2 > 3

Cognitive functions most: Ne > Se > Fi
Cognitive functions least: Fe > Te > -

MBTI type most: lol
MBTI type least: lol


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

What is your Myers Briggs type? 
INFP

Which are the Myers Briggs types you are most attracted to ? (pick max. 3, in preference order)
INFP, INFJ, INTP (despite being disastrously incompatible)  

Which are the Myers Briggs types you are least attracted to? (pick max.3, in preference order)
ESTJ, ESTP, ENTP

and optional...

What is your Enneagram type? 
most likely, 4w5

Which are the Enneagram types you are most attracted to ? (pick max. 3, in preference order)
4, 9, 5

Which are the Enneagram types you are least attracted to? (pick max.3, in preference order)
8, 6, 3


----------



## ThisIsWhereIrunAway (Oct 25, 2010)

Darner said:


> Whoa, you N's really don't like S's


lol I suspect it's because there are so many s's. It's kind of like if you have hamburgers 6 days a week and pizza 1 day a week. You are going to like pizza more. Sensors take up at least 80% of the population. We get our share of sensors in every day life.


----------



## vel (May 17, 2010)

*What is your Myers Briggs type?* INFJ

*Which are the Myers Briggs types you are most attracted to?* ENTP, INTP, xSTP
*Which are the Myers Briggs types you are least attracted to?* ISTJ, ESTJ, ENTJ

I haven't looked into enneagram much or used it to type people around me. I fit description of 5 the best. I've been in a relationship with a 3 that turned out well and seemingly get attracted to 9s also. Don't take well to 7's (they confuse me). I don't think I've ever met an 8.


----------



## iDane (Mar 25, 2010)

*What is your Myers Briggs type?* IxFP

*
Which are the Myers Briggs types you are most attracted to?* ENFP, INFP, ISTP
*Which are the Myers Briggs types you are least attracted to?* ESTJ, INTP, ExFJ


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

What is your Myers Briggs type? ENFP

Which are the Myers Briggs types you are most attracted to? INTJ, INFJ, INFP 
Which are the Myers Briggs types you are least attracted to? ESFJ, ESTJ, ESTP


----------



## TheWaffle (Aug 4, 2010)

*What is your Myers Briggs type?* INTJ (or potentially INTP)

*Which are the Myers Briggs types you are most attracted to?* ENTP, ENFP, ENTJ
*Which are the Myers Briggs types you are least attracted to?* ESFP, ISFP, ESFJ


----------



## necromancer (Dec 1, 2010)

I’m an INFP.

I’m usually most attracted to NFs and consider them to be my best matches. ESTJ is probably the worst match for me, Kiersey’s theory of opposites as dream couples notwithstanding.


----------



## perennialurker (Oct 1, 2009)

My MBTI: INTJ

Which are the Myers Briggs types you are most attracted to ? (pick max. 3, in preference order) ENFP tied with INFJ, INTJ.

Which are the Myers Briggs types you are least attracted to? (pick max.3, in preference order) istj, isfj, estp.

and optional...

What is your Enneagram type? 5w6

Which are the Enneagram types you are most attracted to ? (pick max. 3, in preference order) 1, 2, 5w4
Which are the Enneagram types you are least attracted to? (pick max.3, in preference order) 7*,4, 3

*Please note that these are only on the basis of romantic relationships and not friendships. I have many 7 friends in real-life, but I'm just a bit wary of being in a relationship with one. Also many of these judgements are hypothetical and I reserve the right to change my mind based on actual experience and the nature of the person.


----------



## ponyjoyride (May 7, 2010)

What is your Myers Briggs type? INFP

Which are the Myers Briggs types you are most attracted to ? (pick max. 3, in preference order): ENFP, ENTP, INTJ
Which are the Myers Briggs types you are least attracted to? (pick max.3, in preference order): ENFJ, ENTJ, ESTJ

_and optional..._

What is your Enneagram type? 4

I'm not so familiar with enneagram that I could tell which types I'm most and least attracted to.


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

_What is your Myers Briggs type?_ *INFP *

_Which are the Myers Briggs types you are most attracted to?_ *ENFJ*
_Which are the Myers Briggs types you are least attracted to?_ *ESTJ, ESFJ, ENTP*

I can't pick two more "most" types because then there are too many ties & qualifiers or not enough experience...I also considered ISTPs for "least" because we often don't _click_, but I've found some _attractive_.

_What is your Enneagram type?_ *4w5 sp/sx*

_Which are the Enneagram types you are most attracted to?_ *3, 5, 4*
_Which are the Enneagram types you are least attracted to?_ *2, 6, 9*

I find enneagram harder....it's more about how it combines with their MBTI type, I think. An ESFP 7w6, for example, wore off fast. INTP 5w4s never seem to end well. ENFJ 3w4s are like caaaaandy. 2, 6, & 9s are cool for friends, but I'm not sure I'd want to date them (possibly 7s also actually).


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

*What is your Myers Briggs type?* ENFP

Before I answer the next questions I would like to make it very clear my responses are based on who has really rocked my world IRL, and not based on what I find attractive/not attractive. I'm open to every type of individual as long as they are healthy and there is chemistry. 

*Which are the Myers Briggs types you are most attracted to ? *ISTP, INTJ, ENFP
*Which are the Myers Briggs types you are least attracted to?* The unhealthy variety of any type. 

Is it because I'm an ENFP? I can't understand not being attracted to a certain "type". A certain individual-yes. 

*What is your Enneagram type?* 6

*Which are the Enneagram types you are most attracted to ? *Well based on the MBTI partners above, they are 5, 8, 4
*Which are the Enneagram types you are least attracted to? * The ones that think they know your enneagram type but they don't know theirs.


----------



## Tridentus (Dec 14, 2009)

my type: ENFP

3 most attracted to: 1.INFJ 2.INFP 3.ENFP (i like familiarity but prefer introversion)
3 least attracted to: 1.ESTJ 2.ESFJ 3.ESTP


----------



## WildWinds (Mar 9, 2010)

What is your Myers Briggs type? ENTP

Which are the Myers Briggs types you are most attracted to ? INTJ, INTP, INFP
Which are the Myers Briggs types you are least attracted to? ESTJ, ISFJ, ISFP


----------



## rowingineden (Jun 23, 2010)

*What is your Myers Briggs type? *INFP

* Which are the Myers Briggs types you are most attracted to ? (pick max. 3, in preference order)*
Attraction defined as people I tend to be drawn to in general:
ENFP, INFJ, ENFJ
Attraction defined as having romantic interest:
ISFJ, INFJ, INTJ

*Which are the Myers Briggs types you are least attracted to? (pick max.3, in preference order)*
ESTJ, ISTJ, ESFJ

* What is your Enneagram type?* 9

* Which are the Enneagram types you are most attracted to ? (pick max. 3, in preference order)*
Attraction defined as people I tend to be drawn to in general:
4s, 5s, 6s
Attraction defined as having romantic interest:
6s, 4s, 9s
*Which are the Enneagram types you are least attracted to? (pick max.3, in preference order*
8s, 3s, 7s

EDITZ: Whoops, I repeated my MBTI type where I should have put my Enneagram type. Also, I forgot that I have a thing for ISFJs. Tee and hee.


----------



## curious0610 (Jun 27, 2010)

What is your Myers Briggs type? *INFJ*
Which are the Myers Briggs types you are most attracted to ?* INTJ, INTP, ENTP*
Which are the Myers Briggs types you are least attracted to? * INFP, ISFJ, ISTJ *


----------



## amosbanga (Nov 25, 2010)

*What is your Myers Briggs type?* INTP

*Which are the Myers Briggs types you are most attracted to ?* ENTP, ENFP, ISTP
*Which are the Myers Briggs types you are least attracted to?* ESFJ, ISFJ, ESTJ

Although I'm pretty sure I've been attracted to every type at one time or another, except xSFJ :tongue:


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

smoke said:


> What is your Myers Briggs type?
> 
> Which are the Myers Briggs types you are most attracted to ? (pick max. 3, in preference order)
> Which are the Myers Briggs types you are least attracted to? (pick max.3, in preference order)
> ...


MBTI most attracted to: INTP, ENFP, ESFJ (both attracted and repelled, depending)
MBTI least attracted to: ESFP, ESTP, ESTJ

Enneagram most attracted to: 5, 7, 9
Enneagram least attracted to: 1, 6, 8


----------



## Viveke (Aug 26, 2010)

*What is your Myers Briggs type?* INFJ 
*Which are the Myers Briggs types you are most attracted to?* (Based on people I've known) ENTP, ENFP, ISFJ
*Which are the Myers Briggs types you are most attracted to?* (theoretically, based on type research) INFP, INFJ, ISFP 
*Which are the Myers Briggs types you are least attracted to? * ESTJ, ISTJ


----------



## AimfortheBrain (Nov 2, 2010)

wow, pretty much nobody is attracted to ISFP

oh well. you're missing out. :tongue:


----------



## smoke (Jan 20, 2010)

_To answer my own question.._.

What is your Myers Briggs type? *INTP*

Which are the Myers Briggs types you are most attracted to ? (pick max. 3, in preference order):* ISTJ, INTP, ISTP* 
Which are the Myers Briggs types you are least attracted to? (pick max.3, in preference order): *ESFJ, ESFP, INTJ*

---

What is your Enneagram type?* 5w6*

Which are the Enneagram types you are most attracted to ? (pick max. 3, in preference order): *cp6, 8w7, 5w6*
Which are the Enneagram types you are least attracted to? (pick max.3, in preference order): *3, 1, 2*


----------



## Naama (Dec 5, 2010)

*What is your Myers Briggs type?*

intp

*Which are the Myers Briggs types you are most attracted to ?* enfp
*Which are the Myers Briggs types you are least attracted to?* istj, estj, ntj

What is your Enneagram type?

5w4

*Which are the Enneagram types you are most attracted to ?* 4
*Which are the Enneagram types you are least attracted to?* no idea


----------



## TheOwl (Nov 3, 2010)

I'm an INTP

Which are the Myers Briggs types you are most attracted to ? (pick max. 3, in preference order)
ENFP, ENTP

Which are the Myers Briggs types you are least attracted to? (pick max.3, in preference order)
ESFJ


----------



## Judas (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm an ENTP

Which are the Myers Briggs types you are most attracted to ? (pick max. 3, in preference order)
INFJ(the most amazing girl ever.), ENFJ (sparkles fly but doesn't quite work..), and ENTP.. I think i would like a cute INTJ too, but i've never met one. 

Which are the Myers Briggs types you are least attracted to? (pick max.3, in preference order)
ISTJ, ESTJ (no romantic interest, even though i like the ESTJ girls i've met otherwise..) and too self-centric INFPs.

Going by functions, i'm a sucker for Fe and Ni. Amazing.


----------



## 0 1 1 2 3 5 8 13 21 34 (Nov 22, 2009)

What is your Myers Briggs type? INTJ

Which are the Myers Briggs types you are most attracted to ? (pick max. 3, in preference order)
INFP,ENFP,INTJ. Or really, I'm attracted to Intuitives high in Fi.

Which are the Myers Briggs types you are least attracted to? (pick max.3, in preference order)
_ESTJ,ESTP,ESFJ
_


----------



## Arclight (Feb 10, 2010)

*What is your Myers Briggs type? *eNFj

*Which are the Myers Briggs types you are most attracted to ?* INFJ/INFP/ISFP

_(I don't feel comfortable with the word "repulsion". It's nothing that intense. 
SO I am just going to say people I often run into problems with.)_

*Which are the Myers Briggs types do you often run into the problems with*. ENFP/INTJ/INFJ


----------



## INFPPP (Feb 23, 2010)

*Which are the Myers Briggs types you are most attracted to ? (pick max. 3, in preference order)*

ENFJ.......hmmmm.....INTJ/ENTJ maybe....xNTJs are just dead sexy when they talk about their work....it's like they're all on a mission from God. Tunnel vision x10. HAWWT...I'm an Ni junkie.



*Which are the Myers Briggs types you are least attracted to? (pick max.3, in preference order)*


ESTJ's thought process is just so horribly boring and trivial. I can't STAND ESFJs romantically...so damn needy.....ISFPs are aimless hippies.


----------



## claircat (Dec 6, 2010)

What is my myers briggs type? INFP
WHich of the myers briggs types am i attracted to?
ENFJs,ENTJs,INTPs
Which least attracted to?
ESTJS,ISTJs


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

*What is your Myers Briggs type?* ESFP

*Which are the Myers Briggs types you are most attracted to ?* ISTP, ESTP, ENFP
*Which are the Myers Briggs types you are least attracted to?* INTP, INTJ, INFP


Although I don't get along with ENTP's, I sometimes I have that attraction to what I see as arrogance.


----------



## Vanitas (Dec 13, 2009)

*What is your Myers Briggs type?* ENTJ

*Which are the Myers Briggs types you are most attracted to ? (pick max. 3, in preference order)*
INTJ, INTP, ISTP.
The INTP/ISTP preference is a confusing one, in theory I like/more suited for ISTP, but I usually end up liking INTP, track record wise. INTJ get points for being very .. similar, so less learning curve. 

*Which are the Myers Briggs types you are least attracted to? (pick max.3, in preference order)
*All ESJs and FPs.
.... alright, ESFJ, ESTJ, ISFP.


----------



## timeless (Mar 20, 2010)

*What is your Myers Briggs type?* INFP

*Which are the Myers Briggs types you are most attracted to?* INTP, INFP, ENFP
*Which are the Myers Briggs types you are least attracted to?* ESTJ, ISTJ, ISFP

and optional...

*What is your Enneagram type?* 8w9

*Which are the Enneagram types you are most attracted to?* 5, 9, 4
*Which are the Enneagram types you are least attracted to?* 3, 7, 6

Of course, I should note that this is very general.


----------



## fractal life (Nov 18, 2010)

I'm an INFP.

Types I'm attracted to from first to last:

ENFJ
ENFP
INTJ
INFJ
INFP
ENTP
ESFP
ISTP
ENTJ
INTP
ESFJ
ISFP
ESTP
ISTJ
ISFJ
ESTJ


----------



## SenhorFrio (Apr 29, 2010)

i'm an INFP
i'm most attracted to: INFJs, INFPs and INTPs
i'm least attracted to: ESTJs, ESFJs and ISTJs
i'm a 2w3
i'm most attracted to: 6w5, 2w1 and 4w5
i'm least attracted to: 7w8, 8w7 and 1w9


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm attracteded to EN's but an repulsed strongly by ES's.


----------



## roflcopter (Nov 9, 2010)

Me: INTP

Most: ENFP, INFJ, ISFP 
Least: ESFJ, ISFJ, ESTJ


----------



## Tkae (Oct 15, 2009)

smoke said:


> What is your Myers Briggs type?


INFP



> Which are the Myers Briggs types you are most attracted to ? (pick max. 3, in preference order)


ENFJ, INTP, ISFJ



> Which are the Myers Briggs types you are least attracted to? (pick max.3, in preference order)


ESTJ, ESFP, ENFP




I guess, I'm not entirely sure. I don't really know what I'm looking for, and only some of those I'm sure about :sad:


----------



## midnightblonde (Aug 12, 2010)

What is your Myers Briggs type? INTJ

Which are the Myers Briggs types you are most attracted to ? INTJ, ENTJ, INTP

Which are the Myers Briggs types you are least attracted to? XSFJ


----------



## Hushmussler (Aug 5, 2013)

What? No love for us ESTJs? :sad:


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

Myers Briggs type: esfp
Which are the Myers Briggs types you are most attracted to ? esfp, enfj, isfp
Which are the Myers Briggs types you are least attracted to? entj, intj, intp


----------



## Christie42476 (May 25, 2012)

smoke said:


> What is your Myers Briggs type?
> 
> Which are the Myers Briggs types you are most attracted to ? (pick max. 3, in preference order)
> Which are the Myers Briggs types you are least attracted to? (pick max.3, in preference order)
> ...


These are in random order because I don't have any order of preference:

*Myers Briggs:*
My Type: INFJ
Most Attracted to: xSTJ, xNTP, xSTP
Least Attracted to: xxFx

*Ennegram:*
My Type: 5w6
Most Attracted to: Types 1, 5, 6 
Least Attracted to: Types 2, 3, 4


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

*What is your Myers Briggs type?* ENxP

*Which are the Myers Briggs types you are most attracted to?* INFP, ISFP, ENFP
*Which are the Myers Briggs types you are least attracted to?* ESTJ, ESTP, ENTJ

Can be attracted to anyone though.


----------



## JamesSteal (Apr 14, 2013)

*Which are the Myers Briggs types you are most attracted to?* INTP, ENTP, ESTP
*Which are the Myers Briggs types you are least attracted to?* ISFP, INFP, INTJ

*What is your Enneagram type? *5w4
*Which are the Enneagram types you are most attracted to? *3, 5, 8
*Which are the Enneagram types you are least attracted to?* 1, 6, 9


----------



## shakti (Oct 10, 2012)

Me - ENFJ

In no particular order, I am

Most attracted to - ENFP, INFP, INFJ
Least attracted to - ESTJ, ISTJ, ENTP

As for other types, I am

Quite attracted to - ESFP, ESTP, ISFP, ESFJ
Somewhat attracted to - INTP, INTJ, ENTJ
Indifferent about - ISTP, ISFJ


----------



## Moonrise (Mar 22, 2013)

It's odd how almost nobody here put down the equivalent of their socionics dual on top of their "attracted-to" list.


----------



## RWK (Jul 14, 2013)

Common theme of disliking SJ's... WE CAN HAVE FUN, WE SWEAR!


----------



## seiei (Jul 21, 2013)

> what is your myers briggs type?


intj



> which are the myers briggs types you are most attracted to ? (pick max. 3, in preference order)


infj
entj
intj



> which are the myers briggs types you are least attracted to? (pick max.3, in preference order)


enfj
estj
istj


----------



## TwistedMuses (May 20, 2013)

INFP.
Attracted by: INTJ, INTP, ENTJ, ESFP, ISFP.
Repulsed by: ISTP.


----------



## Fish Launcher (Jan 14, 2013)

*INTJ
Attracted to:
ENTPs, INTPs, INTJs

Replulsed by:
ESTJs, ESFJs, ENFJs*


----------



## Accidie (Jul 11, 2013)

ISTP

I'd rather scale them in random order groupings.
Drawn to most:

(ENFP, ESFP, ISFP, ISTJ)

(ENTP, ESTP, ISTP, INTP)

(ENFJ, ESFJ, ISFJ, INFP)

(ESTJ, INFJ, INTJ, ENTJ)

Drawn to least but I can be attracted to anyone. I swear, sometimes the typism here is horrid.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

*Which are the Myers Briggs types you are most attracted to ? (pick max. 3, in preference order)
*
*** ENFP, ENFJ.
** Strong attractions but incompatible usually - ISTP, INTP, INTJ. ENTJ's too. 
*Amicable - ISFP, ESFP, ISTJ.

*Which are the Myers Briggs types you are least attracted to? (pick max.3, in preference order)*

INTJ*, INFJ, ESTJ.
_

*What is your Enneagram type? *

6.

*Which are the Enneagram types you are most attracted to ? (pick max. 3, in preference order)*
2, 4, 6. 
*Which are the Enneagram types you are least attracted to? (pick max.3, in preference order)*
7, 5, 8.

For funsies, im not closed minded to different types generally speaking._


----------



## dresden_doll (Aug 6, 2013)

*What is your Myers Briggs type?**INFP**

Which are the Myers Briggs types you are most attracted to? INTJ, INTP, INFJ
Which are the Myers Briggs types you are least attracted to? ESTJ, ESFP, ESTP
*


----------



## Villainous (Dec 31, 2012)

Most:
ENFP
ENFJ
ENTP


----------



## deftonePassenger (Jun 18, 2012)

Which are the Myers Briggs types you are most attracted to ? ESFJ, ENFP
Which are the Myers Briggs types you are least attracted to? ESFP, INFJ


----------



## Velasquez (Jul 3, 2012)

Most attracted to : ESTP, ENTP, ISTP
Least attracted to : ESFJ, ESTJ, ISTJ


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

Most Attracted: INTJ, ENFP, INFJ

To be honest, I don't know which type I'd be less attracted to.


----------



## surgery (Apr 16, 2010)

INFP

most: XSTJ, XNTJ, INFP.
least: ESFJ, ESTP, ENTP.


----------



## Emerson (Mar 13, 2011)

What is your Myers Briggs type?

INTJ

Which are the Myers Briggs types you are most attracted to ? (pick max. 3, in preference order)
ENFP, ESTJ, ESFP

Which are the Myers Briggs types you are least attracted to? (pick max.3, in preference order)
INFP, INFJ, INTP


----------



## Trevur (Aug 10, 2013)

My best friends are ENTP, INTJ, and INFJ. Not just friends for a couple years, these friends have withstood the test of time. So it's safe to say I enjoy the company of ENTP, INTJ, and INFJ quite thoroughly. I won't go into any detail, but I tend to not get along with most types, as in, people in general. It may seem like I'm being friendly with someone in a social situation, but usually I'm just irritated or disappointed on the inside. The funny thing is, people just need to be genuine with me and we're pretty good to go.


----------



## Calvin (Jun 21, 2012)

*What is your Myers Briggs type? *INTP 

*Which are the Myers Briggs types you are most attracted to? *INFJ, ENTP, INTJ, 
*
Which are the Myers Briggs types you are least attracted to? *​ISTJ, ESTJ, ESTP


----------



## Laylaw (Oct 19, 2012)

*What is your Myers Briggs type?
*- ISTP

*Which are the Myers Briggs types you are most attracted to ? 
*- ENFP, ESTP, ESFP

*Which are the Myers Briggs types you are least attracted to?
*- ISTJ, INTJ, ISFJ


----------



## Katzenjammer (Aug 11, 2013)

ESTJ
Most attracted to: ENTJ, ISFJ, ENFP
Least attracted to: ENFJ, ESFJ


----------



## Herp (Nov 25, 2010)

*What is your Myers Briggs type?* ISTJ

*Which are the Myers Briggs types you are most attracted to ? * ENFP, ESFP and INFP
*Which are the Myers Briggs types you are least attracted to?* INFJ, ISTP, INTP


----------



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

*What is your Myers Briggs type? *ENTP*

Which are the Myers Briggs types you are most attracted to ? *ESTP, INTJ, ESFP*
Which are the Myers Briggs types you are least attracted to? *none. I've been attracted to just about every personality type in the past. All had admirable qualities
But least willing to date: INTP, ENTP and INFP


----------



## saltana (Jan 18, 2013)

*What is your Myers Briggs type? ENTP

Which are the Myers Briggs types you are most attracted to ? INTP, ISTP, INTJ
Which are the Myers Briggs types you are least attracted to? ISFJ, ESFJ, ESFP*


----------



## Miss Nightingale (Aug 10, 2013)

*INTJ*

Attracted to: *ENFP*, *ENTP*, *INFP*

Repulsed by: *ENFJ*, *ESTJ*, *ISTJ*


----------



## RainbowSprinkles (Jul 17, 2012)

*INTP

*Attracted To: *INFJ*, *INTJ*, *INTP
*Repulsed By: *ESFJ*, *ESTJ*, *​ENFP*


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

*What is your Myers Briggs type?* INTP

*Which are the Myers Briggs types you are most attracted to ? (pick max. 3, in preference order)* ENTJ, ENTP, ENFP, INFJ, INTP

*Which are the Myers Briggs types you are least attracted to? (pick max.3, in preference order)* ESFJ, ESTJ, ENFJ, ISXJ 

*What is your Enneagram type?* 5w4

*Which are the Enneagram types you are most attracted to?* 
5w4, 7, 4, 9, p6w7, 8

*Which are the Enneagram types you are least attracted to?* 3, 1, 2, cp6w5

But, these are just general. I can be attracted to any healthy MBTI or E-type, and I can be repulsed by any unhealthy MBTI or E-type.


----------



## peoplesayimanahole (May 21, 2013)

*What is your Myers Briggs type?** ENTP

Which are the Myers Briggs types you are most attracted to ? ENTJ, INTJ and a love hate relationship with ESTJs haha
Which are the Myers Briggs types you are least attracted to? ESFP, ESFJ, ISFJ*


----------



## aphinion (Apr 30, 2013)

*What is your Myers Briggs type? *ENTJ*

Which are the Myers Briggs types you are most attracted to ? (pick max. 3, in preference order) *ESTJ, INTJ, INFP
*
Which are the Myers Briggs types you are least attracted to? (pick max.3, in preference order) *ESFJ, ENFP, INFJ


----------



## Kingpin (Aug 14, 2013)

INTJs are just mmmmmmmm


----------



## Skellonan (Jun 22, 2013)

I love ENTJs.


----------



## Shazzette (May 26, 2012)

*What is your Myers Briggs type?

INTJ

Which are the Myers Briggs types you are most attracted to ? (pick max. 3, in preference order)
*
*INTP 
ENFP 
ISFJ*

*Which are the Myers Briggs types you are least attracted to? (pick max.3, in preference order)*

*ENTP
ISTP
ESFJ*


----------



## Van Meter (Sep 28, 2012)

Most: Entp, Intj, Isfp

Least: Esfj Esfj Esfj


----------



## Vlad3060 (Aug 15, 2013)

*What is your Myers Briggs type?** ISTJ

Which are the Myers Briggs types you are most attracted to ? ENTJ, ESTJ and ISTJ
Which are the Myers Briggs types you are least attracted to? ESFP, ENFP, ENFJ


*As much as I hate to say it but F's and especially NF in general drive me nuts (and vice versa). I cannot cope with the illogical and overly emotional nature and the Extrovert portion is the cherry on top when you have that combo.


----------



## EmmaGilbert (Jul 31, 2013)

What is your Myers Briggs type? ESTJ

my results might be slightly skewed because I'm basing this off people I know:
Which are the Myers Briggs types you are most attracted to? INTJ, ISTP, ENTP
Which are the Myers Briggs types you are least attracted to? ENTJ, ESFP, ESTP


----------



## IonOfAeons (Dec 2, 2010)

*What is your Myers Briggs type?* INFJ

*Which are the Myers Briggs types you are most attracted to ? (pick max. 3, in preference order)* Hmm... ENTP, INFP, ISFP

*Which are the Myers Briggs types you are least attracted to? (pick max.3, in preference order)* ESTP, ESTJ, ENFJ


*What is your Enneagram type?* 1w9 sx/sp

*Which are the Enneagram types you are most attracted to ? (pick max. 3, in preference order)* Four, Seven, Two

*Which are the Enneagram types you are least attracted to? (pick max.3, in preference order)* Eight, Three, Six


----------



## Pixzelina (May 25, 2013)

What is your Myers Briggs type? ISFP

Which are the Myers Briggs types you are most attracted to ? (pick max. 3, in preference order)
ENTP, INFJ, ENFJ
Which are the Myers Briggs types you are least attracted to? (pick max.3, in preference order)
INTJ, ENTJ, ESTJ

_and optional...

What is your Enneagram type?
6w7
Which are the Enneagram types you are most attracted to ? (pick max. 3, in preference order)
4, 9, 2
Which are the Enneagram types you are least attracted to? (pick max.3, in preference order)
8, 1, 3_


----------



## xraydav (Jan 3, 2013)

*What is your Myers Briggs type? INFP

Which are the Myers Briggs types you are most attracted to ? (pick max. 3, in preference order) ENFJ, ESFJ, ENFP 
*(If I were to add more, they would possibly be: INFJ, INFP)*

Which are the Myers Briggs types you are least attracted to? (pick max.3, in preference order) ESFP, ISTJ, ISFJ**


What is your Enneagram type? 3 sp/so

Which are the Enneagram types you are most attracted to ? (pick max. 3, in preference order) Two, Six, Three

Which are the Enneagram types you are least attracted to? (pick max.3, in preference order) One, Eight, Seven


*


Accidie said:


> Drawn to least but I can be attracted to anyone. I swear, sometimes the typism here is horrid.


It's actually pretty interesting to see that most of the types who participated actually preferred the xxFx or xxTx correlates of their own types over others. Which supports MBTI compatibility theories I've seen. 

The one thing I found a big error is the fact that we can't trust whether the types we think we are attracted to are accurately typed by us, or if they're really some other type.



Antipode said:


> To be honest, I don't know which type I'd be less attracted to.


The types you can't picture dating happily.


----------



## koalamort (Dec 21, 2012)

What is your Myers Briggs type? ENFP

Which are the Myers Briggs types you are most attracted to ? (pick max. 3, in preference order) ESTP, INTJ, ENTP
Which are the Myers Briggs types you are least attracted to? (pick max.3, in preference order) ISTJ, ESFP, ISFJ


----------



## phonethesun (May 6, 2013)

Type: ISTJ

Most Attracted to: ISTP, ISFJ, INFP
Least Attracted to: ESTJ, ESTP, INFJ


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

AverOblivious said:


> The types you can't picture dating happily.


But I don't know which type I can't picture dating happily, which I think is just a rewording of the original question.


----------



## xraydav (Jan 3, 2013)

Antipode said:


> But I don't know which type I can't picture dating happily, which I think is just a rewording of the original question.


You need to imagine it. lolzoid
like most of the estjs i've met try to keep a list of everything I'm doing wrong. or compared to most of the isfjs I've met, they usually just smile and go 'yeah' and never can continue a conversation with me no matter how hard I try to keep it going. istjs are like that as well, but then they follow rules so much everything turns into some sort of chess game. where we are both moving pieces to get a response. i'm not up for that shit in a relationship, it needs to transcend time in my case. 

then it hits me, it's not the person it's their personality. they're just doing normal things that anyone would have done in their case


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

AverOblivious said:


> Y
> then it hits me, it's not the person it's their personality. they're just doing normal things that anyone would have done in their case


I don't agree. A "personality" does not do things. Saying so takes the responsibility away from the person. A personality may be more inclined to do something, in the way a person with genetics to alcoholism is more inclined to drinking; however, that does not take the responsibility away. It only heightens it.


----------



## xraydav (Jan 3, 2013)

Antipode said:


> I don't agree. A "personality" does not do things. Saying so takes the responsibility away from the person. A personality may be more inclined to do something, in the way a person with genetics to alcoholism is more inclined to drinking; however, that does not take the responsibility away. It only heightens it.


I wasn't really stating things like 'actions' or genetics. Referring to the last bit of what I said is taking my post out of context because I when I said 'doing normal things' I meant the the actions in communication I listed prior. 

I was stating communication styles that are particular to those types and that's why I stated that 'everything turns into some sort of chess game, where we are both moving pieces to get a response' or when I said 'keeping a list of everything I'm doing wrong'. What is a relationship without communication to the infp ? Not much, and communication comes in many forms as I understand.


----------



## Blazy (Oct 30, 2010)

What is your Myers Briggs type? ESTP

Which are the Myers Briggs types you are most attracted to ? (pick max. 3, in preference order)
ISFJ, ENFJ, ISTJ.. based on experience

Which are the Myers Briggs types you are least attracted to? (pick max.3, in preference order)
INFP, ISFP, ENTP


----------



## Random Person (Apr 30, 2013)

My type: ESTJ

Most attracted to: ENTJ, ESTJ, INTJ
Least attracted to: ENFJ, ESFJ, INFP

Enneagram: 1w9
Most attracted to: 8, 1, 5
Least attracted to: 6, 4, 7

EDIT: 3 people so far actually have ESTJ on their like list... Must be magic or something.


----------



## comaclismic (Aug 29, 2013)

This is only as far as being in a romantic relationship goes, I like being friends with all kinds of people.

My type: INFP

Most attracted to: ENFJ, ESFP, ISTP

Least Attracted to: ESTP, ENTJ, ISTJ


----------



## lucidzirkus (Sep 5, 2013)

INFP
most attracted to: INFP, ENFP, ESFP
least attracted to: ESFJ, ISFJ, INTJ


----------



## Brianna1 (Oct 22, 2013)

What is your Myers Briggs type? - INTJ

Which are the Myers Briggs types you are most attracted to ? - INFP, INFJ, ENTx
Which are the Myers Briggs types you are least attracted to? (pick max.3, in preference order) - ISFP, ESFJ, ESFP


----------



## zazara (Nov 28, 2013)

*What is your Myers Briggs type?* ENFP
*Which are the Myers Briggs types you are most attracted to ? * xNFx, xNTx 
*Which are the Myers Briggs types you are least attracted to? * xSTx 

I don't have any specific type preferences. I like extroverts and introverts equally. Not sure about percievers or judgers. Maybe a slight preference to feelers. I prefer intuitives over sensors.


----------



## MylesPrower (May 8, 2012)

*My Type:* ISFP

*I am most attracted to:* ESTP, ENFP, INFJ

*I am least attracted to: *ENFJ, ESFJ, ISFJ

Note that at the moment I'm still unsure if INFP or ISFP, and also that I just based these off of what I've noticed in my own attractions over the years. Something I don't personally understand is how Fe-doms are highly regarded as great matches for Fi-doms. Fe-doms are like the lantern to my moth, initially their warmth draws me in but after time I just end up feeling smothered and controlled. 

Maybe I'm not trusting enough.
Maybe I'm just not ready to love.


----------



## Tea Path (Sep 5, 2012)

My type: ENTJ


Which are the Myers Briggs types you are most attracted to ? INTJ, ENTP, INTP
Which are the Myers Briggs types you are least attracted to? , ESFJ, ISTJ, ISFJ


----------



## mirrorghost (Sep 18, 2012)

My type: INFP

Which are the Myers Briggs types you are most attracted to ? INFJ, ENFP, ISFP
Which are the Myers Briggs types you are least attracted to? , ESTJ, ESFJ, ESTP


----------



## NiamhD (Dec 3, 2013)

smoke said:


> What is your Myers Briggs type?
> 
> Which are the Myers Briggs types you are most attracted to ? (pick max. 3, in preference order)
> Which are the Myers Briggs types you are least attracted to? (pick max.3, in preference order)
> ...


1. ISTP

2. (most attracted to) INTJ, INTP, and probably an ISFP

3. (least attracted to) ISTJ (and most of the E's, lol)

I don't know enough about Enneagram types to answer those questions.


----------



## Ttoxic (Mar 14, 2016)

What is your Myers Briggs type? Isxp

Which are the Myers Briggs types you are most attracted to ? (pick max. 3, in preference order) Entp, infp, intp.
Which are the Myers Briggs types you are least attracted to? (pick max.3, in preference order) Enfp, istj, esfj.

and optional...

What is your Enneagram type?5w6

Which are the Enneagram types you are most attracted to ? (pick max. 3, in preference order)
Which are the Enneagram types you are least attracted to? (pick max.3, in preference order)


----------



## Vast Silence (Apr 23, 2014)

1) What is your Myers Briggs type? 
INFP

2) Which are the Myers Briggs types you are most attracted to ? (not in any order)
INTP, ENFJ, INFP

3) Which are the Myers Briggs types you are least attracted to? (not in any order)
ESFJ, ISFJ, ENTP 

4) My Enneagram
4w5/5w4/9w1


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

What is your Myers Briggs type? infp

*Which are the Myers Briggs types you are most attracted to ? (pick max. 3, in preference order)*
Intj, infp, intp or enfj (sorry, I "can't count". Be glad I didn't try to sneak istp in, too)...

Based on experience/friends I've made/people I've dated. Not necessarily abstract attraction.



*Which are the Myers Briggs types you are least attracted to? (pick max.3, in preference order)
*again based on real life... isfj, Esfp, infj... Very hard not to include extj

_and optional..._

*What is your Enneagram type? 4*

*Which are the Enneagram types you are most attracted to ? (pick max. 3, in preference order) 
*5, 9... 4 or cp6

*Which are the Enneagram types you are least attracted to? (pick max.3, in preference order)
*1, 3, ehh.... 8, realistically


----------



## katemess (Oct 21, 2015)

ENTP.

Which are the Myers Briggs types you are most attracted to?
*- ENFP
- ISFP
- ENTP*

Which are the Myers Briggs types you are least attracted to?
*- INFJ
- INTJ
- ESTP*


----------



## The Lawyer (Sep 28, 2015)

*What is your Myers Briggs type? *
ESFP

*Which are the Myers Briggs types you are most attracted to? *
This changes quite often, but currently ENFP, ESFJ and ENTJ.

*Which are the Myers Briggs types you are least attracted to?* 
ESTP, ENTP, INFJ


----------



## Na2Cr2O7 (Dec 23, 2015)

ENTP.

Most attracted to ENFJ, ENTJ, INFP.

Least attracted to ISFJ, ESTJ, ESFJ.


----------



## GarNicht (Mar 14, 2016)

Me: ENFP
Most: INFJ, ESFP, ENTP (okay, and other ENFPs, too)
Least: ISTJ, ESFJ, ESTJ


----------



## GarNicht (Mar 14, 2016)

Hushmussler said:


> What? No love for us ESTJs? :sad:


Now I feel so bad putting ESTJ on my no-love list.


----------



## Allyrah (Nov 23, 2015)

Myers-Briggs/Enneagram Type: INFP 4w5

Most attracted to: INFJ, ENFJ, INFP

Least Attracted to: ENTP, ESTJ, INTP


----------



## compulsiverambler (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm INTP.

Most attracted to: ENFJ, ISFP, ESTP
Least attracted to: ISTJ (they don't think much of me either, ha)


----------



## Meret (Nov 28, 2015)

Me: INFP

Most attracted to, based on what I've read: ENTJ, INFJ, ENFP
Least attracted to, based on what I've read: ESTJ, ISFJ, ISTP

Most attracted to, real life: INTJ, ENxP, ESFP
Least attracted to, real life: ESTJ, ESTP, ESFJ

Enneagram own type: 7w6 so/sx
Most attracted to: 8w7, 9w8, 9w1
Least attracted to: 3w4, 5w4, 6w5


----------



## Lelu (Jun 1, 2015)

*What is your Myers Briggs type?*
INTJ

*Which are the Myers Briggs types you are most attracted to ? (pick max. 3, in preference order)*

ENFP
ISTJ 

*Which are the Myers Briggs types you are least attracted to? (pick max.3, in preference order)*

ESFP - Ever met one in an Se-Te loop? The devil incarnate.
ENTP

I get along with nearly every type, but these types in their loops are hell.


----------



## Introvertia (Feb 6, 2016)

I'd prefer not to use MBTI this way, but I'll play your game this time.

What is your Myers Briggs type? - ISTJ. 
Apparently the most hated type in this thread. 

Exaggerated by generalizing, based on real life experiences with certain individuals: 

Which are the Myers Briggs types you are most attracted to ? - INTJ, INTP
Which are the Myers Briggs types you are least attracted to? - ESFP, ENFP


----------



## compulsiverambler (Jan 7, 2010)

Introvertia said:


> What is your Myers Briggs type? - ISTJ.
> Apparently the most hated type in this thread.


Don't worry about it. The tastes of people on this forum can't be representative of the general population, because fricking *INTPs* are studs according to this thread. 

_Obviously_, pedantic, absent-minded, physically awkward, sports-averse nerds who tend to ramble incoherently = the sex.


----------

